# PTO



## DC Diva (Oct 16, 2022)

It never ceases to amaze me how many do not get the PTO (paid time off) concept.  The primary word here is paid, or using your accrued vacation pay to take time off.  Pretty simple? You would think, but many seem confused.  Your accrued vacation pay dictates on if the approval stands, so let’s say you had asked for and granted a full week, and you have 40 hrs vacation, all is good.  BUT, if you had asked for a full week, and only have 15 vacation hrs, guess what?  NO LONGER APPROVED!  Only 1:5 days covered, the rest, accountable.  And if you’re already on CA, then you’re a dumbass who deserves to be let go.


----------



## smarthuddle (Oct 16, 2022)

If the time off was approved you still get the time off regardless of if you have the hours to cover it. You can only pay yourself back with the amount of hours you have accrued. that’s why when you request off it’s always “unpaid time off” you request and then put your time in.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 16, 2022)

smarthuddle said:


> If the time off was approved you still get the time off regardless of if you have the hours to cover it. You can only pay yourself back with the amount of hours you have accrued. that’s why when you request off it’s always “unpaid time off” you request and then put your time in.


Not at the DC.  DC rules are using vacation protects your attendance, otherwise those days are treated the same as a call in.  We can’t just take “free” preapproved time, otherwise no one would ever work holidays or weekends.


----------



## smarthuddle (Oct 16, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Not at the DC.  DC rules are using vacation protects your attendance, otherwise those days are treated the same as a call in.  We can’t just take “free” preapproved time, otherwise no one would ever work holidays or weekends.


Sorry! I always tend to miss the part where I’m reading the DC threads 🫠🫠


----------



## gracefulfillment (Oct 16, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Not at the DC.  DC rules are using vacation protects your attendance, otherwise those days are treated the same as a call in.  We can’t just take “free” preapproved time, otherwise no one would ever work holidays or weekends.


Couldn't they just choose to deny it like they do at the stores then? Maybe I need time away from work but don't want/need to spend hours to get paid for it, or am saving it for something else.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 16, 2022)

At most dcs you are required to work 40 hours. If you miss a day you must have pto to cover it. At my dc (not target) we also get 80 hours of unpaid time off. So if both my pto and upto balances are too low to cover an absence, you are fired.


----------



## Luck (Oct 17, 2022)

gracefulfillment said:


> Couldn't they just choose to deny it like they do at the stores then? Maybe I need time away from work but don't want/need to spend hours to get paid for it, or am saving it for something else.


You CAN request unpaid time off, but it is based on staffing needs and can only be done one week in advance. In non crazy times it used to be guys would take weeks on end off in the summer when production slowed. Lots of farmers loved the setup as they could tend to their crops in the summer and earn paychecks in the winter with a full time job. Now they have hired and production numbers are so all over the place its a constant hit and miss with that. 

Also note that the way the occurrences/call-in system works, if you have good attendance otherwise you basically do get ~3 unpaid days off every quarter of the year if you would like. No need to get approval either🤭


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 18, 2022)

Luck said:


> Also note that the way the occurrences/call-in system works, if you have good attendance otherwise you basically do get ~3 unpaid days off every quarter of the year if you would like. No need to get approval either🤭


Not at my DC.  3x4=12, and CA then FW process would have started way before then.   At 5 they start paying close attention, so if you’re lucky you may get to 7 before CA.  Then you have to stay clean a year, otherwise FW next call in.  One on final, good luck.


----------



## Luck (Oct 19, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Not at my DC.  3x4=12, and CA then FW process would have started way before then.   At 5 they start paying close attention, so if you’re lucky you may get to 7 before CA.  Then you have to stay clean a year, otherwise FW next call in.  One on final, good luck.


You need to learn how the occurence and trend system works! Calling in up to three days in a row is only a single occurence. CAs are based on trends of occurences. You can very safely get a single occurence every quarter without developing a trend.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 20, 2022)

Apparently just as all stores are not the same, all DC must also follow different guidelines.  3 or 4 consecutive days are still 3 or 4 hits, HR will just say use sick pay, or if its that long, try FMLA to cover, because at that point you should be seeking medical anyway.  There is no extended illness allowances in our building, those went away when sick pay came to be.  Most DC get sick pay now.


----------



## WHS (Oct 20, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Apparently just as all stores are not the same, all DC must also follow different guidelines.  3 or 4 consecutive days are still 3 or 4 hits, HR will just say use sick pay, or if its that long, try FMLA to cover, because at that point you should be seeking medical anyway.  There is no extended illness allowances in our building, those went away when sick pay came to be.  Most DC get sick pay now.


Lol what?  Almost no DCs get sick pay.  That is only in states that require sick pay and the overwhelming majority do not


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 20, 2022)

Luck said:


> You need to learn how the occurence and trend system works! Calling in up to three days in a row is only a single occurence. CAs are based on trends of occurences. You can very safely get a single occurence every quarter without developing a trend.


In my department if you have 30 hours in the past 90 days you are getting on thin ice. By 50 hours, or 5 occurances (late to work/start up, call ins, going home early) you will get a ca.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 20, 2022)

WHS said:


> Lol what?  Almost no DCs get sick pay.  That is only in states that require sick pay and the overwhelming majority do not


My bad.  I assumed, as the DCs I reviewed for potential transfer opportunities all had it, and they were across several different states.


----------



## Luck (Oct 21, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> In my department if you have 30 hours in the past 90 days you are getting on thin ice. By 50 hours, or 5 occurances (late to work/start up, call ins, going home early) you will get a ca.


I am very surprised this isnt a standardized thing!


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 22, 2022)

Luck said:


> I am very surprised this isnt a standardized thing!


It I something that they try to do as a standard thing, but unfortunately om’s are spread thin and sometimes things fall through the cracks.  I can’t just give you a ca for absences. I have to have that seek to understand conversation first. And with everything else that pops up day to day sometimes those conversations are missed.


----------

